# Shackled City NPC Portraits



## Gaiden (Jan 29, 2007)

I am looking for a picture of Maavu in the Riot Scene of Demonskar Legacy from the Shackled City Adventure Path.  Does anyone have an image they could upload?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 29, 2007)

Gaiden said:
			
		

> I am looking for a picture of Maavu in the Riot Scene of Demonskar Legacy from the Shackled City Adventure Path.  Does anyone have an image they could upload?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.




I've got a picture of Maavu, but not of one in the riot.


----------

